# Greatest TV/Movie Character Tournament [of All Time]



## Detective (Oct 8, 2010)

People of the Theatre!

This post is to announce a TV/Film character Tournament that *CMX* and myself hope to set up successfully and run. Earlier this year, we had a bracket tournament for films only, but I think this will be a bit more challenging because everyone knows it's the characters that are the source of our interests.

Okay, this setup is pretty simple. I will be running the TV and *CMX*, bastion of movie trivia that he is, will take Films. We will begin with this General Nomination thread, and each poster can select 3 ballets for TV characters and 3 as well for Movies. If you already see your selection posted, try to think of another character, because we want this to be as diverse as possible. 


*Spoiler*: _Format Layout_ 



Once that is complete, we will make two voting threads with your nominations to select the Top 32 from each Category(Mods, if you could help set up enough poll options, that would be appreciated :33 ). After that, the Brackets will be created and individual voting rounds will commence.

Format is simple: 32 > 16 > 8 > 4 > 2 > 1

The winner of the TV side and the winner of the Movie side will then be pitted against each other in a final voting round to see who is the Highlander of Television & Film.





*Spoiler*: _Extra Information_ 



BTW, when the individual voting rounds begin, you are allowed to insert a feat(clip) of your selection if you wish. We basically want to get other people interested in why some of the choices were selected, and hope that helps them to check out the TV show or Movie in question that the character is from. 




Anyways, I think CMX will add his two cents in as well after my post.

Please use the following nomination format(including what TV show or Movie your character selection is from, in case someone wants to check them out):



			
				Roy said:
			
		

> Movies:
> 
> Dom Cobb - Inception
> Ash - Evil Dead
> ...



Let's hope for a dirty, under handed and sneeky tournament of fictional bloodshed!


----------



## Roy (Oct 8, 2010)

Fuckin' CMX is behind my post, I know it.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 8, 2010)

Is that Roy's official nomination? I would've totally pegged him for picking Edward Cullen for movies, and maybe that jerk from the Mentalist for TV. :taichou


I'm going to have to seriously contemplate my nominations for up to a year and 3 months. How long are we going to be keeping the nominations open for? I forgot all about that aspect.


I also wish to add this:


----------



## Detective (Oct 8, 2010)

Dom Cobb said:


> Fuckin' CMX is behind my post, I know it.



Haha, actually that was me just making an example. 

Anyways, here are my selections:

Movies:

Eames  - Inception
Maximus - Gladiator
Buzz Lightyear/Spanish Buzz - Toy Story

TV:

Raylan Gibbons - Justified
Burton "Gus" Guster - Pysch
MacGyver - MacGyver

P.S: Let's keep the nominations open until next Wednesday. 5 days should suffice to select some interesting choices. Also guys, please limit characters from the same show/movie to 2. Otherwise the entire cast of True Blood would be voted in.


----------



## Roy (Oct 8, 2010)

Why am I the victim?


----------



## Detective (Oct 8, 2010)

Dom Cobb said:


> Why am I the victim?



Coincidence. 

But now that the thought() has been successfully planted into your head, you must vote to avenge yourself of the above mentioned nomination ballet.


----------



## Roy (Oct 8, 2010)

I was gonna vote anyways.  I need to think on who to choose, though.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 8, 2010)

*My TV Nominations:*

Detective Dan Stark - _The Good Guys _
Walter Bishop - _Fringe_
Carl Winslow - _Family Matters_


*My Movie Nominations:*

Patrick Bateman - _American Psycho_
Milton Waddams - _Office Space_
Rhett Butler - _Gone with the Wind_


I picked Rhett because he was so badass and nonchalant, a true hero of men. The way he punked Scarlett at the end of the movie was one of the single-most badass moments of mankind.

I didn't nominate some of my favorites (like Ash from Evil Dead) because I know someone else will.


----------



## Sin (Oct 8, 2010)

TV:

Louis CK as Louis CK in Lucky Louie
Louis CK as Louis CK in Louie
Karl Pilkington as a cartoon version of himself in The Ricky Gervais Show

Movies:

Ricky Gervais' character in that movie about lying
Louis CK's character in the that movie about lying

I only have two :3


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 8, 2010)

The Invention of Lying?

Someone's a bit obsessed. Though I was initially going to make either a purely Christian Bale or purely Bruce Campbell set of nominations myself, so I'm not one to talk.


----------



## Roy (Oct 8, 2010)

I wanted to nominate Walter.


----------



## Detective (Oct 8, 2010)

Dom Cobb said:


> I wanted to nominate Walter.



Peter, Olivia, Walternate, AstroGel etc. are still up for grabs. We wanted to get more unique and individual nominations to avoid repetition, that way when the voting begins, there won't be a huge curbstomp in the victory margin toward a few characters.


----------



## Roy (Oct 8, 2010)

Walter is really the only "of all time" worthy character.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 8, 2010)

And I got him first. 

You can always nominate George Costanza. Or Kramer.


----------



## Detective (Oct 8, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> And I got him first.
> 
> You can always nominate George Costanza. Or Kramer.



Yeah, basically this part of the thread is just getting as many names as we can so the field is pretty interesting for the voting later on. It also let's people get creative with their choices, so it doesn't all have to be mainstream stuff.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 8, 2010)

I am not gonna lie, there's a 90% chance I'll vote for someone else's nominations. I just don't have a great recollection so I named off the most recent ones in memory, hoping other people will nominate all the badasses I can't think of off-hand.


----------



## Detective (Oct 8, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I am not gonna lie, there's a 90% chance I'll vote for someone else's nominations. I just don't have a great recollection so I named off the most recent ones in memory, hoping other people will nominate all the badasses I can't think of off-hand.



Depending on who gets in, I agree.


----------



## Parallax (Oct 8, 2010)

TV:
Stringer Bell- The Wire
Lester Freamon- The Wire
James "Sawyer" Ford- Lost

Movie:
Atticus Finch- To Kill a Mockingbird
Antonious Block- The Seventh Seal
Michael Corleone- The Godfather

It was really hard not having a tv list full of Wire characters


----------



## Detective (Oct 9, 2010)

Parallax said:


> TV:
> Stringer Bell- The Wire
> Lester Freamon- The Wire
> James "Sawyer" Ford- Lost
> ...



It was only a matter of time before someone mentioned The Wire. 

And props for selecting a classic with Atticus Finch. Gregory Peck did the character justice when he portrayed him.

Anyways, keep nominating NF!


----------



## masamune1 (Oct 9, 2010)

I'll just be lazy and stick with some classics:

*TV*

The Doctor _-Doctor Who_
Jack Bauer _-24_
Bugs Bunny _-Looney Toons_

*Movies*

James Bond _-James Bond franchise_
Vito Corleone _-The Godfather 1 & 2_
Darth Vader _-Star Wars Trilogy_


----------



## Prowler (Oct 10, 2010)

TV
*GEORGE COSTANZA* -Seinfeld
*Sam* -Burn Notice
*House* -House

Movies
*Tyler Durden* -Fight Club
*The Joker* -The Dark Knight
*Jack Torrance* -The Shining
__________________


----------



## Bart (Oct 10, 2010)

*Film candidates*

*1.* _Alex - A Clockwork Orange_
*2.* _Neo - The Matrix_
*3.* _English Bob - Unforgiven_

*TV candidates*

*1.* _Death - Supernatural_
*2.* _Sylar - Heroes_
*3.* _Benjamin Linus - Lost_


----------



## Butcher (Oct 10, 2010)

Television:
Jeff Winger-_Community_
Glory- _Buffy: The Vampire Slayer_
Angel- _Angel_

Movies:
Tallahassee- _Zombieland_ 
Chucky- _Child's Play_
Nicholas Angel- _Hot Fuzz_


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Oct 10, 2010)

Television:
Spartacus- Spartacus: Blood And Sand
Cal Lightman- Lie to Me
Pierce- Community


Movies:
Ash Williams- Army Of Darkness
Harry Callahan- Dirty Harry
Snake Plissken- Escape From New York


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 11, 2010)

No one has picked Dean Winchester yet?


----------



## Bart (Oct 11, 2010)

I picked Death over Dean


----------



## Narcissus (Oct 11, 2010)

*TV:*
Spike - _Buffy the Vampire Slayer_
Sue Sylvester - _Glee_
Fox Mulder - _The X-Files_


*Movie:*
Hannibal Lector - _The Silence of the Lambs_
Jules Winnfield - _Pulp Ficition_
Frank'n'Furter - _The Rocky Horror Picture Show_


----------



## Detective (Oct 11, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> No one has picked Dean Winchester yet?



There is still time for him to get nominated by someone else. And the field is looking pretty good so far, a lot of variety and a nice mix of mainstream and cult classic characters.

BTW, I'm kind of  at the fact that there hasn't been any LOTR selection yet. Not that I mind either way, but those are usually some of the first characters mentioned in something like this thread.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Oct 11, 2010)

Detective said:


> There is still time for him to get nominated by someone else. And the field is looking pretty good so far, a lot of variety and a nice mix of mainstream and cult classic characters.
> 
> BTW, I'm kind of  at the fact that there hasn't been any LOTR selection yet. Not that I mind either way, but those are usually some of the first characters mentioned in something like this thread.


LOTR is shit anyway .


----------



## Detective (Oct 12, 2010)

Lincoln Rhyme said:


> LOTR is shit anyway .





I remember when the movies first came out, everyone(fangirls) was gushing about Legolas just because he was played by Orlando Bloom. All I have to say is... where is their Bloom now!?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 12, 2010)

People need to nominate more characters. 

How many do we have so far? I haven't been keeping a count yet.


----------



## Detective (Oct 12, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> People need to nominate more characters.
> 
> How many do we have so far? I haven't been keeping a count yet.



27 Nominations for each category(we need at least 32). It's actually more, but Sin's list confuses me.


----------



## Roy (Oct 12, 2010)

TV:

Tobias Funke - Arrested Development
Homer Simpson - The Simpsons  
Joker - Batman: The Animated Series

Film: 

Blondie - Dollars Trilogy 
The Shark - Jaws
Gollum/Smeagol - The Lord of the Rings


----------



## Blitzomaru (Oct 12, 2010)

*TV:*
Al Bundy -  Married with Children
Archie Bunker - All in the Family
Stephen Colbert - The Colbert Report

*Movies: *
Sgt. Maj. Basil Plumley (Sam Elliott) - We Were Soldiers
Bryan Mills (Liam Neisen) - Taken
John McClaine - Die Hard


----------



## M a t t h e w (Oct 13, 2010)

*TV:*

Lion-O - ThunderCats (1985 – 1990)

Edward Michael ''Bear'' Grylls - Born Survivor: Bear Grylls (2006 - present)

Adrian Paul Hewett - Highlander (1992 - 1998)

*Movies:*

Arnold Schwarzenegger - Terminator 2: Judgment Day (1991)

Tom Hanks - Saving Private Ryan (1998)

Denzel Washington - Man on Fire (2004)


----------



## Blitzomaru (Oct 13, 2010)

M a t t h e w said:


> *TV:*
> 
> *Homer Simpson - The Simpsons (1989 – present)*
> No. of episodes: 467
> ...




The 2 highlighted have already been selected by someone else


----------



## Detective (Oct 13, 2010)

Blitzomaru said:


> The 2 highlighted have already been selected by someone else



Indeed. It's actually three, because Clint Eastwood's character is really Blondie from the Dollar Trilogy.

Anyways, we now have enough nominations to begin the Bracket Rounds. Originally we had thought to create a second voting poll to select the Top 32, but that is a moot point now that we have the proper amount for each category(Film/TV).

BTW, Sin's selections has been disqualified due to not having the proper amount of candidates. Matthew's as well, due to having 3 candidates that were previously selected by someone else.

For everyone else, thank you for taking the time to carefully select and nominate your candidates. We(CMX and myself), appreciate the diverse field that you have given us to make Bracket Rounds from. 

Stay tuned for the first match-up in both the TV and Film Category and the polls to accompany them.


----------



## Violent by Design (Oct 13, 2010)

so the slots are filled up?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 13, 2010)

Yeah, the nominations are now closed, bro.


Unless Detective wants to double our workload and shoot for 64 (or whatever would come next in a tournament bracket--I have no idea).


----------



## Detective (Oct 13, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Yeah, the nominations are now closed, bro.
> 
> 
> Unless Detective wants to double our workload and shoot for 64 (or whatever would come next in a tournament bracket--I have no idea).



Haha, no thanks. I think our selections are more than enough. 

*Violent By Design:* Sorry man. Like CMX said, the nominations thread was only active till today. You can still participate in voting once the Bracket Rounds begin though.


----------



## M a t t h e w (Oct 13, 2010)

Blitzomaru said:


> The 2 highlighted have already been selected by someone else





Detective said:


> Indeed. It's actually three, because Clint Eastwood's character is really Blondie from the Dollar Trilogy.



Fixed! I'm done....  

MacGyver - He's the best TV series action hero, I've ever seen.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Oct 13, 2010)

If Dirty Harry doesn't win this, I'll know how many pussies we have on this forum .


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 13, 2010)

What if Blondie (The Man with no Name) beats Dirty Harry?


----------



## Roy (Oct 13, 2010)

I nominated Blondie, because I'm awesome.


----------



## Parallax (Oct 13, 2010)

Lincoln Rhyme said:


> If Dirty Harry doesn't win this, I'll know how many pussies we have on this forum .



there are a lot of better film characters.  Even though I think he's awesome.  Oh and William Munny is a much better character than both.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Oct 13, 2010)

Parallax said:


> there are a lot of better film characters.  Even though I think he's awesome.  Oh and William Munny is a much better character than both.


Munny was too emotional for me( He's cool though). Although I still loved Unforgiven.Probably my favorite western.

Dirty Harry was just a wise-ass badass mother fucker .


----------



## Narcissus (Oct 14, 2010)

I probably won't be able to vote in all of the threads 'cause I don't know all the characters and/or haven't seen all the movies/shows here.

Oh well, I'll be here for the ones I know.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 14, 2010)

You can pick at random and ruin the voting!


----------



## Butcher (Oct 14, 2010)

Will the polls be multiple choice?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 14, 2010)

Yeah. We're still hashing out the details, but it will likely be a series of multiple choice battles leading up to the finale.


----------



## Roy (Oct 15, 2010)

You guys need to speed things up. I want my characters to win already.


----------



## Butcher (Oct 15, 2010)

^

Yes,I want to know when we can start the polls.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 20, 2010)

I'm still waiting on Detective to hash out the details. Otherwise I'd have this baby rolling by now. 

Of course now I'm gonna be gone for two weeks, so...


----------



## masamune1 (Oct 20, 2010)

I have complaints about the spelling in this tournament. It's John *McClane*, not John *McClaine*. There is no "i" in McClane. And it's Hannibal Lect*e*r, not Hannibal Lect*o*r. And you call yourselves film fans.


----------



## Ryuji Yamazaki (Oct 20, 2010)

*TV:*

Donald Duck - Disney various

Skeletor - Masters of the Universe [1982]

B. A. Baracus - The A-Team


*Movies:*

Jack Burton - Big Trouble in Little China

Inspector Clouseau [Peter Sellers] - The Pink Panther series

Jack Skellington - The Nightmare Before Christmas


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Oct 21, 2010)

Fucking Hell nominations are over aren't they.


----------



## Roy (Oct 21, 2010)

They were over a while ago. We've got the polls up and running.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Oct 21, 2010)

I figured.

The character I was going to nominate is the best anyway.


----------



## Violent by Design (Oct 21, 2010)

I'm fairly surprised that Goku was not mentioned. It's not like he's a generic run of the mill anime character, he was the face of a franchise that ignited a huge fad.

Astroboy would have made a nice addition from the East as well.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 21, 2010)

GOKU!!!!!!!!!!!

He should win.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Oct 21, 2010)

I was gonna say Sherlock Holmes. Though, upon reflection, i shouldn't have had to.

The fact no one else mentioned him just shows no one has any taste.


----------

